# Brace height for a 23" Hoyt Excel with med limb (66"AMO)



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Can someone tell me what is the proper brace height for a 23"Hoyt Excel with med limbs (66" AMO)? Also can someone forward me instruction on how to set the tiller? Thaks.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

66" inch bow-starting point around 8.5 inches. spread about 8.25 to 8.75

I tend to have about 1/8 to 1/4 inches of tiller meaning if the top limb is 7 inches from the string the bottom limb is about 6 and 7/8 to 6 and 3/4 though with my FRX bows I am setting them even.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

quote "66" inch bow-starting point around 8.5 inches. spread about 8.25 to 8.75"

Does this apply to all riser regardless of the legnth of the limb and the riser? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Brace height adjustments can be made outside (lower/higher) recommended height to help tune arrows. Lower to weaken shaft, higher to stiff shaft. The lower the brace the noisier the bow.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

If you check the Hoyt website (www.hoytusa.com) in the downloads section they have the recurve manuals on-line that you can download which show the recommended brace height for the various limb/riser combinations.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Art -

The higher brace height WEAKENS the dynamic spine and the lower brace height STIFFENS it. Yes, going sightly beyond manufacturers specs is fine, but if you need to, the odds are you have the wrong arrows.

Viper1 out.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I was under the impression that the longer stroke of a low braced bow applies more power, hence weakening the spin of the arrow...Higher brace height a shorter stroke hence stiffening the arrow. I think adjusting the brace to tune a shaft is only for micro tuning....changing point weight, recutting shafts etc, cannot always make the final tune dead on.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Art - 

The increased brace height does two things: it increases the draw weight at launch (the initial greater push bends the arrow more) and it alters the angle at which the arrow leaves the bow. Both act to soften the arrow.

The shorter brace height, provides more sustained power due to the longer power stroke, that why the arrow is faster, but the initial push is less, hence the apparent "stiffening" on the arrow spine. 

Depending on how much of a tweak you need, the BH adjustments can be either coarse or fine. With most OLY/ILF type bows, the brace height (IMHO) is the first step, then we have plunger depth and tension and limb bolt adjustments to play with as well.

I'll usually go for the lowest "quiet" brace height and then work the other parameters. 

Viper1 out.


----------

